# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > تولید و توسعه برنامه های Setup و Install >  این دیالوگ را چگونه پیدا کنم

## WOLF21

سلام این جایی که قرمزه چگونه باید در installsheld  حذفش کرد.
 ودر قسمت دیالوگها این قسمت که عکسش هست وجود ندارد

----------


## WOLF21

یکی جواب بده این دیالوگ که عکسش هست ایا در دیالوگها وجود دارد در installshield من این دیالوگ  وجود ندارد اگر هست چگونه باید این دیالوگ را بیارم.

----------

